# Topics > Robotics > Telepresence robots >  TeleMe 2, telepresence robot, Mantaro Product Development Services, Inc., Germantown, Maryland, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Mantaro Product Development Services, Inc.

Home page - mantarobot.com/products/teleme-2

----------


## Airicist

MantaroBot TeleMe Telepresence Robot

Published on Oct 7, 2015




> Wookey is testing out the MantaroBot TeleMe, he's in the UK talking remotely to the people at the Linaro Connect in San Francisco.

----------

